
The US just bombed Yemen, and no one's talking about it - wslh
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/oct/15/us-bombed-yemen-middle-east-conflict
======
venomsnake
Let me summarize so far the US involvement in the middle east: US gets
involved in Iran, then in Iraq - thing gets worse. US gets involved in
Afghanistan - al quaeda is born. US make very limited involvement in Iraq -
things get better. US gets involved in Afganistan again - things go to hell US
invades Iraq - thing go to deeper hell US interfere minimally with Egypt's
revolution by backing the winner both times - the country is somewhat stable.
US interferes more heavily after dragging their feet in Libya and the place is
in low level civil war. US interferes in Syria and we have hell on earth
there.

See a pattern - you can rely on US to make the worst choice in the majority of
cases.

The only sensible strategy in the Middle East is to support the strongman as
long as he keeps the place together and switch to the new one, when the old no
longer is. Realpoltik 101 - just listen to Kissinger.

~~~
wslh
Beyond your US criticism, I think the main lesson is how you can wash the
media while people think they are not missing every breakthrough story.

~~~
venomsnake
Look. The best natural position for us is to wait for natural winner to emerge
and help him consolidate and work to have him as semi client. Instead US often
chooses puppet that is 100% obedient but lacks the strength to rule a country
- Karzai and the Iraq guy and the shah are prime examples.

The question was what candidates think - Trump don't have the brain to
coherently describe that position - although his stronman admiration shows he
instinctively gets it. And Clinton lacks the balls - because the whole left
will jump against her.

------
greglindahl
I read several articles about this in the news before I learned that "no one
is talking about it" \- go figure.

~~~
PavlovsCat
Apparently you didn't read this one though, considering

> Yet we’ve heard absolutely nothing about this from our presidential
> candidates.

= it's not about it being unreported in the news.

~~~
greglindahl
I did read that part of the article, thanks.

------
vlehto
Is this the same location that recently fired anti-ship missile to US warship?

There was some speculation on reddit whether it was "someone trying to draw US
into the conflict" or "US poking the bees nest, seeking excuse to get
involved". Now that US got involved, we can speculate if the admirals are
idiots, or is the plan working..

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
The US had been helping the Saudis wage war in Yemen well before the anti-ship
missile was fired at the US destroyer, which presumably is in response to a
wedding being bombed.

Matt Lee of the Associated Press asked State Department spokesman John Kirby
what the difference between US involvement in Yemen and Russian involvement in
Syria is, to which there was no answer.

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/syria-
co...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/syria-conflict-
yemen-civil-war-aleppo-russia-assad-bombings-obama-saudi-arabia-arms-
sales-a7357171.html)

------
awqrre
It was a top post on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/578ags/us_launch...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/578ags/us_launches_strikes_in_yemen_after_missiles_aimed/)

------
daodedickinson
The US has been at war in Yemen for years.

~~~
the_trapper
We've always been at war with Eurasia.

------
draw_down
We do lots of terrible shit nobody wants to talk about. Sadly.

